# Phone Storage Size



## joustmaster (Sep 14, 2014)

What's the state of your phone storage?

It used to be something I had to keep an eye on, and deal with. Either fiddling about with SD cards, or making sure my mp3 collection wasn't out of hand.

Over the last year or two, I've not had to think about it or manage it. All the music I listen to is via Google Music, so there is very little on the phone.

There are pictures and videos the I have taken, but they are all uploaded to the cloud, so they don't need to be on the phone at all, really.

Has anyone else quietly slipped in to using online services and given up hoarding the data yourself? Or are you copying stuff about between computer and memory card?
I quite like the idea of my phone becoming a terminal for a virtual environment.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 14, 2014)

We're a long way from having reliable enough networks for me to put my stuff in the cloud for anything other then back up. Driving round my local area I frequently can't get 3g.

Ive got 80gb on my phone. That's mostly music and maps.


----------



## elbows (Sep 14, 2014)

Yes, although some reticence on my part in regards certain cloud privacy & cost issues mean that I use a NAS device on my home network for some things that would otherwise be done using some corporations cloud.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 14, 2014)

With flash memory so cheap, it pisses me off that local storage isn't getting bigger and bigger.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 14, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> With flash memory so cheap, it pisses me off that local storage isn't getting bigger and bigger.



512gb Sd cards have recently been released. Pricey though for now.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 14, 2014)

Global Stoner said:


> We're a long way from having reliable enough networks for me to put my stuff in the cloud for anything other then back up. Driving round my local area I frequently can't get 3g.
> 
> Ive got 80gb on my phone. That's mostly music and maps.


I guess I don't drive or walk anywhere. Just cycle - so I don't listen to much when moving about, only when at work or home.
I will swipe a few albums to my phone when getting a train, but mostly will be watching a film on my laptop.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 14, 2014)

elbows said:


> Yes, although some reticence on my part in regards certain cloud privacy & cost issues mean that I use a NAS device on my home network for some things that would otherwise be done using some corporations cloud.


I used to run a mix of opensource tools on a server that my phone could use as all kinds of cloud services. it was more an exercise in seeing how easy it was/testing for work.
In the end i gave in, and mostly just google now.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 14, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> With flash memory so cheap, it pisses me off that local storage isn't getting bigger and bigger.





Global Stoner said:


> 512gb Sd cards have recently been released. Pricey though for now.


Do many of the top phones have a SD port?

I've been using a 16GB nexus 4 for a couple of years, and haven't missed it at all (one i adjusted to a new way of using it)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 14, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> Do many of the top phones have a SD port?
> 
> I've been using a 16GB nexus 4 for a couple of years, and haven't missed it at all (one i adjusted to a new way of using it)



Samsung still do and HTC have started again. My Note 2 has 16gb on board and I've added a 64gb.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 14, 2014)

With the price of flash memory, there's no excuse for not having a micro SD slot on all phones... Unless of course you're Apple, then you have the excuse that sheeple will pay fortunes for a few more onboard Gig.


----------



## xenon (Sep 14, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> I used to run a mix of opensource tools on a server that my phone could use as all kinds of cloud services. it was more an exercise in seeing how easy it was/testing for work.
> In the end i gave in, and mostly just google now.



What cloud service software? I'm going to try OwnCloud on my VPS.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 14, 2014)

xenon said:


> What cloud service software? I'm going to try OwnCloud on my VPS.


I ended up using a mix of things. I will dig through my records at work tomorrow, and let you know
It was a year or two ago, so stuff might be out of date/superseded now..


----------



## xenon (Sep 14, 2014)

16GB Iphone 5. I stream a lot from my *nas.

*The reason I have a VPS too is for other stuff and the nas web interface is shite. Not accessible with screen reader. Only Busybox shell. Next time I'll just use Debian.


----------



## xenon (Sep 14, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> I ended up using a mix of things. I will dig through my records at work tomorrow, and let you know
> It was a year or two ago, so stuff might be out of date/superseded now..



Cool No worries just if you remember.


----------



## elbows (Sep 14, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


> With the price of flash memory, there's no excuse for not having a micro SD slot on all phones... Unless of course you're Apple, then you have the excuse that sheeple will pay fortunes for a few more onboard Gig.



Google tried this too with various Nexus devices, for very different reasons, trying to push their cloud offerings. I think they since gave up pushing it quite so hard.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 14, 2014)

I don't use cloud storage at all. My blackberry has 16gb onboard, and I use a 64gb SD card for photos, music, etc. It's more than enough storage for what I need. 

I spend a lot of time on trains, so using cloud storage wouldn't work because of the often shite signal. I back up the phone to my laptop, and then back up my laptop to an external hard drive.


----------



## pogofish (Sep 14, 2014)

32Gb micro SDs here - Mainly music with an occasional cloud backup to keep it restorable. Data speeds in this part of the world mean it is utterly impractical in all but a very few places to try and use it real-time. I tend not to keep anything important or that I want to keep secure on a phone.

I also tend to reduce the bitrate when transferring for phone/portable player use to maximise storage - It dosen't seem to make much difference in car/mobile conditions.


----------



## bmd (Sep 14, 2014)

8GB phone on a 2GB plan. No SD card slot in the phone either. I regularly clear all cached data from the apps on my phone, Deezer being the main culprit. I was using it for downloading films and then streaming them to my tv so it was the lowest quality films, one at a time. If I hadnt just got a laptop I would have changed the phone for one with an SD slot. I wouldnt want to rely on cloud storage because I dont have enough mobile bandwidth and I dont want to hunt out Wifi every time I use it.


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Sep 14, 2014)

As I travel a lot for and can't always access my various cloud providers I like to have 60 odd GB on the phone. I've got over 2.5 TB in the cloud but most of that is stuff that either I don't need to access on the move or can always access from client sites when required.


----------



## ChrisD (Sep 22, 2014)

I have a 6 4GB card in a note 2.  Works fine generally but had problems with Anquet mapping (I have whole UK o.s. maps) cos  it kept saving them on internal memory when I'd told it to put them on external card.  Loads of music and other recordings in there.  I have 4 batteries as well as external power pack in case I get stuck on a desert island (or first gw train)


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 22, 2014)

I've started using google music to store all my stuff and it's really working for me. Every now and again i'm limited by signal but it's very rare. I have no idea how much space my music takes up on my phone but access to my full 10k tracks is a nice to have.


----------

